# Laptop zum Spielen für 600€



## zerO (16. Dezember 2008)

*Laptop zum Spielen für 600€*

Hi

mein Kumpel hat vor, sich nach Weihnachten einen Laptop zuzulegen (Weihnachtsgeld  ). Das Problem: Er hat nur 600 € zur Verfügung, will aber ordentlich spielen können, hauptsächlich CSS und CoD4. Da wäre ja eine 9600M GT gut, nur hat er (bzw ich  ) noch nichts gefunden.
Es sollte einen 15 " Bildschirm haben, mehr geht in der Preisklasse eh nicht.
Ach ja: Betriebssystem braucht er keins 

Kennt vlt jemand was passendes
thx im Voraus
zerO


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Laptop zum Spielen für 600€*

ne 9500/9600 gibt es als "markennotebook" nicht unter 730€, und die schlechteren karten sind dann leider alls schon fast nur halb so gut. zwischen 550€ und 750€ gibt es keine karten, die die leistungslücke füllen. 


allgemein gilt da an sich das gleiche, was ich auch hier schrieb: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mobile-geraete/33132-media-markt-lapotp-fuer-599-a.html


hier meine letzten vorschläge:

_Notebooks MSI EX620-T3225VHP *16" Multimedia Notebook zum kleinen Preis*

oder samsung mit ner AMD-dualcore und der 3470: Notebooks Samsung R505-Aura QL62 Domah
Notebooks Samsung R505-Aura QL62 *Special-Edition*

_


und vlt. noch bei dell und one.de mal schauen.


----------



## 1821984 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Laptop zum Spielen für 600€*

Schau mal bei Notebooks-billiger.de

Aber um daddeln zu können wirst du nicht um eine Nvidia 9600 umzukommen.
Oder du versuchst etwas älteres zu bekommen.

Acer Aspire 5920G
-Intel T7350 2x 2,0 Ghz
-4Gb Ram
-Nvidia 8600 mit 256MB und Turbo Cache bis 1 Gb

Hab ich selbst und CoD5 oder Stalker CS läuft sehr gut wenn man nicht auf
volle Details läuft.
Bioshock ist auf max. sehr anständig.

Ist jetzt ca. 1 Jahr alt

Hab ich mal vor ca. 3 Monaten noch für ca. 800 € gesehen, aber für 600€
wird es schwierig. Da sollte er lieber noch 200-300€ sparen und sich was kaufen womit er auch glücklich wird!!!


----------



## 1821984 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Laptop zum Spielen für 600€*

*Acer Aspire 6930G-584G32MN*


Home Notebooks ACER Notebooks bei notebooksbillger.de


----------



## 1821984 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Laptop zum Spielen für 600€*



1821984 schrieb:


> *Acer Aspire 6930G-584G32MN*
> 
> 
> Home Notebooks ACER Notebooks bei notebooksbillger.de



Man beachte die Reaktionszeit vom Display!!

Normale Displays kommen an die 20ms hin.


----------



## zerO (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Laptop zum Spielen für 600€*

Na  ja gut, dank auf jeden Fall für die Tipps, mal sehn was er jetzt macht


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Laptop zum Spielen für 600€*

Sonst würd ich halt was gebrauchtes nehmen. Da gibts bis 600€ bestimmt was feines mit 7900GTX oder so....


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Laptop zum Spielen für 600€*

Wie schautsn mit dem hier aus?

Mit ner 8600M GT sollte man doch zocken können


----------

